# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  فن إدارة الوقت ~

## معاذ ملحم

*كم نحن بحاجة لعلم فن إدارة الوقت*
*لان الوقت من الأشياء التي لا تستطيع إيقافه ولا يمكنك* 
*إرجاعه للخلف مهما كانت قوتك وذكائك* 
*و هو بعبارة أخرى عمر الإنسان إما أن يستثمر* 
*في أشياء مفيدة او يضيع هباء في أمور هامشية* 
*ليس لها قيمة,,*






*هو مكتسب طبيعي وهبه من الله للجميع* 
*بدون استثناء قيل في الأثر* 


*الوقت كالسيف إذا لم تقطعه قطعك.*


*أخواني يجب ان نقف قليلا ونفكر كيف لنا ان نعيش* 
*حياتنا بشكل مثالي ونستفيد من كل دقيقة*
*وثانية وكيف نقوم بتوزيع هذا الوقت في* 
*حياتنا ليفي باحتياجاتنا ومتطلباتنا وطموحاتنا* 
*بكل تفاصيلها.*







*بالطبع الوقت وإدارتهه جس ومطمع ومطلب وأماني الكل فإدارة* *الوقت* 
*وتنظيمه هو ما نحتاجه في حياتنا أكثر من أي شيء*
*بعد التنفس والماء فتنظيم الوقت لم نتعلمه* 
*بالمدارس ولا حتى بالاختلاط هو علم قائم*
*بجب علينا تعلمه بل يجب ان نشربه ونتنفسه،* 
*يوجد الكثير من الناس لا يستطيع تنظيم وقته*
*وتجد البعض يكد ويتعب ويحس انه يعمل* 
*طول اليوم ولكنه لا ينجز اى شئ.*
*يوجد بعض المعتقدات الخاطئة*
*ومنها على سبيل المثال*


**



*عدم الاقتناع بضرورة التخطيط و غياب الأهداف* 
*وتحديدها بوضوح وتحديدا لأولويات* 
*هي من الأسباب المؤدية الى الفشل*
*وهذا موجود عند أشخاص كثير وبكل أسف* 


*ومن ا أرد التقدم والانجاز بكل سعادة ويسر* 
*بدون عوائق ولا قلق يجب ان يقوم بالتالي* 



**
*1. التخطيط... بكل بساطة لا يمكن أن نقرر*
*ما يجب عمله اليوم إلا إذا تم تحدد* 
*ما نريد أن نصل إليه غدا ويجب أن نستوعب*
*أن أي خطة تتعلق بالتطوير و استغلال الوقت*
*بشكل جيد تعتمد على وضوح الهدف.*



**
*2. تحديد الأهداف... سجل كل الأهداف*
*ثم قسمها إلى أهداف طويلة الأجل و أخري* 
*قصيرة الأجل , متخصصة و شخصية* 
*و يجب أن يتم الموازنة بين الأهداف ووضع جدولا* 
*زمنيا لتحديد متى نريد الانتهاء من كل الأهداف*



**


*3. تحديد الأولويات... ويجب أن يتم ترتيب*
*الأهداف تبعا للأولوية و أهمية الهدف* 
*علي أن يتم تحديد نقاط التعارض بين*
*أولوياتك و أولويات رئيسك و زملائك ومن حولك* 
*و محاولة التنسيق بين الجميع كما يتم تغير الأولويات*
*بشكل مستمر في ضوء التغيرات* 
*أو المعلومات الجديدة.*



**
*4. تحليل المهام... اعمل قائمة بكل أهدافك* 
*و مهامك الحالية و القادمة و الروتينية*
*ثم قسمها إلى ثلاث فئات و حدد المهام التي* 
*في حاجة لإشراك الآخرين و أيها يمكنك تفويضه* 
*و أي المهام الغير ضرورية لتتجاهلها،* 



*وهنا يجب تحديد أهم المهام وأوقات الانتهاء منها بهذا الشكل:*
*أ. المهام العاجلة و المهمة ( التخطيط و التطور)*
*ب. ( المشاريع المتطور).*
*ج. المهام الروتينية ( الأعمال الروتينية).*


*يجب عمل موازنة بين المهام اليومية بحيث المهام من النوع* 


*(أ): يجب إنهاء بعض من تلك المهام العاجلة و المهمة كل يوم .*


*و المهام من النوع (ب) تشمل المهام غير العاجلة* 
*و يتم القيام بها عندما يسمح الوقت* 


*و المهام من النوع (ج) أنه يشمل معظم ما تعمل به* 
*ويجب أن يستحوذ على جزء كبير من يومك* 


*لا تنسى أوقات الهدوء والراحة* 
*فأنت بحاجة ماسة إلى بعض الوقت* 
*لتحدد لنفسك أولوياتك و تركز علي المهام الأصعب*
*ذات الأولوية الأولي كما يجب أن تحصل على* 
*وقت راحة لكي تتمكن من إنجاز المهام بكفاءة عالية.*



**



*5. زيادة الكفاءة ... المستويات العامة لأدائك* 
*سوف تتذبذب تبعا لمستويات النشاط* 
*لذا يجب تحديد أوقات المهام بحيث يتلاءم مع مستويات النشاط.*



**
*6. حدد مضياعات الوقت التي تقابلك عند قيامك بالعمل*
*وضع خطة محددة للتحكم في مضيعات*
*الوقت والأسباب وابحث عن الحلول وعدم إغفال ذلك أبدا*



منقووووووووووول

----------


## معاذ ملحم

في ما يلي :  إرشادات عن فن إدارة الوقت 

يشتكي كثير من الناس في العصر الحاضر من مشكلة عدم توفر الوقت ، فيقول ماكانزي ، وريتشارد مؤكدين ذلك '' لا يوجد شخص لديه الوقت الكافي '' ثم يتبعان ذلك بقولهما '' لكن مع ذلك كل شخص لديه كل ما هو متوافر من هذا الوقت '' متسائلين ''. إذن ، هل الوقت هو المشكلة أم أنك أنت المشكلة '' ،ولمساعدتك في الإجابة على السؤال السابق ، أطلب منك الإجابة على السؤال التالي : هل يمكن زيادة وقت اليوم والليلة عن أربع وعشرون ساعة ؟ وإجابتك عليه بالطبع سوف تكون : لا ، وبذلك تكون وصلت إلى أن المشكلة هي أنت ، أو بمعنى آخر أن المشكلة هي : ضعف استشعارك أحيانا لأهمية الوقت ، وعدم قدرتك أحياناً أخرى على إدارته بشكل جيد...لذلك يجب علينا التعرف على اهمية الوقت وكيفية استغلاله الاستغلال الامثل ،أليس هو مادة الحياة ومعنى الوجود؟ 
فما المقصود بادارة الوقت؟ هي الطرق والوسائل التي تعين المرء على الاستفادة القصوى من وقته في تحقيق أهدافه وخلق التوازن في حياته ما بين الواجبات والرغبات والاهداف.
فأولا : لا بد من تحديد مشكلة الوقت ، مثلا بالنسبة للموظف : احسب الوقت التقريبي الذي تقضيه يوميا في عملك لانجاز الانشطة التالية : استقبال المراجعين والزوار، والرد على المكالمات الهاتفية والحديث مع الزملاء والموظفين وتناول وجبة الافطار،ومطالعة الجرائد والمجلات.. ثم ضع الوقت التقريبي لكل نشاط والتزم به، واسأل نفسك هل يمكن ان اوفر جزءا من وقت اي نشاط من الانشطة السابقة ..اجمع الوقت الذي يمكن توفيره ،ستلاحظ كمية الوقت الضائعة عليك يوميا وكيف يمكن ان تستفيد منها.
ثانيا: تحديد مستوى ادارة الوقت ،اسأل نفسك الاسئلة التالية : هل تتعامل مع كل ورقة عمل مرة واحدة فقط ؟ هل تبدأ مشاريعك وتنهيها في الوقت المحدد لذلك ؟ هل يعلم الناس أفضل وقت للعثور عليك ؟ هل تقوم كل يوم بعمل شيء يقربك من أهدافك بعيدة المدى؟ هل تركز على منع وقوع المشكلات أكثر من محاولة حلها عندما تقع ؟ هل تصل إلى العمل وإلى الاجتماعات وإلى الأحداث في الوقت المناسب ؟هل تقوم بعملية التفويض بطريقة جيدة ؟ هل تعد قوائم بالمهام اليومية ؟و هل تنتهي من جميع عناصر تلك القوائم ؟ هل تجدد أهدافك المهنية والشخصية وتطورها ؟ هل مكتبك نظيف ومنظم ؟ هل تعثر على العناصر بسهولة في ملفاتك ؟ 
ثالثا :مضيعات الوقت ، يعرف كل من ماكانزي ، وريتشارد مضيعات الوقت بأنها '' كل ما يمنعك من تحقيق أهدافك بشكل فعال '' ، ويبينان أنه تم - من خلال عدة دراسات- تجميع مضيعات الوقت الشائعة فبلغت (40) مضيعاً ، وقد قاما بتصنيفها إلى سبع مجموعات حسب الوظائف الإدارية وذلك على النحو التالي :

1) في التخطيط : الإدارة بالأزمات ، تغيير الأولويات، محاولة القيام بأمور كثيرة في وقت واحد / تقديرات غير واقعية للوقت، العجلة / عدم الصبر..الخ
2) في التنظيم : خلط المسؤولية والسلطة ،تعدد الرؤساء، عدم التنظيم الشخصي / طاولات المكتب المزدحمة، ازدواجية الجهد، الأعمال الورقية / الروتين / القراءة..الخ
3) في التوظيف: الزيادة أو النقص في عدد الموظفين، موظفون غير مدربين / غير أكفاء، التغيب/ التأخر / الاستقالات، الموظفون الاتكاليون.
4) في التوجيه: نقص الدافع / اللامبالاة، التفويض غير الفعال / الاشتراك في تفاصيل روتينية، نقص في التنسيق / وفي العمل.
5) في الاتصالات: عدم وضوح أو فقدان الاتصالات والإرشادات، حمى المذكرات الداخلية/ الاتصالات الكثيرة الزائدة، الاجتماعات.
6) في صنع القرارات: طلب الحصول على كل المعلومات، التأجيل / التردد، قرارات سريعة.
7) في الرقابة: الزائرون المفاجئون، المقاطعات الهاتفية، عدم القدرة على قول '' لا''، نقص الانضباط الذاتي، فقدان المعايير / الرقابة / وتقارير المتابعة، المؤثرات البصرية الملهية / الضجيج، عدم العلم بما يجري حولك..الخ 
والان بعد ان تعرفت على مشكلة الوقت واسبابها،عليك وضع خطة تضع فيها الاهداف،مثل : ما الذي تريد تحقيقه في هذه الحياة؟ ما الذي تريد إنجازه لتبقى كعلامات بارزة لحياتك بعد أن ترحل عن هذه الحياة؟ ما هو التخصص الذي ستتخصص فيه؟ لا يعقل في هذا الزمان تشتت ذهنك في اكثر من اتجاه، لذلك عليك ان تفكر في هذه الأسئلة، وتوجد الإجابات لها، وتقوم بالتخطيط لحياتك وبعدها تأتي مسألة تنظيم الوقت.
بعض من الامور تساعدك على تنظيم وقتك: هذه النقاط هي أمور أو أفعال، تساعدك على تنظيم وقتك، فحاول أن تطبقها قبل شروعك في تنظيم وقتك.

* وجود خطة، فعندما تخطط لحياتك مسبقاً، وتضع لها الأهداف الواضحة يصبح تنظيم الوقت سهلاً وميسراً، والعكس صحيح، إذا لم تخطط لحياتك فتصبح مهمتك في تنظيم الوقت صعبة.
* لا بد من تدوين أفكارك، وخططك وأهدافك على الورق، وغير ذلك يعتبر مجرد أفكار عابرة ستنساها بسرعة، إلا إذا كنت صاحب ذاكرة خارقة، وذلك سيساعدك على إدخال تعديلات وإضافات وحذف بعض الأمور من خطتك.
* بعد الانتهاء من الخطة توقع أنك ستحتاج إلى إدخال تعديلات كثيرة عليها، لا تقلق ولا ترمي بالخطة فذلك شيء طبيعي.
* الفشل أو الإخفاق شيء طبيعي في حياتنا، لا تيأس، وكما قيل: أتعلم من أخطائي أكثر مما أتعلم من نجاحي.
* يجب أن تعود نفسك على المقارنة بين الأولويات، لأن الفرص والواجبات قد تأتيك في نفس الوقت، فأيهما ستختار؟ باختصار اختر ما تراه مفيد لك في مستقبلك وفي نفس الوقت غير مضر لغيرك.
* اقرأ خطتك وأهدافك في كل فرصة من يومك.
* استعن بالتقنيات الحديثة لاغتنام الفرص وتحقيق النجاح، وكذلك لتنظيم وقتك، كالإنترنت والحاسوب وغيره.
* تنظيمك لمكتبك، غرفتك، سيارتك، وكل ما يتعلق بك سيساعدك أكثر على عدم إضاعة الوقت، ويظهرك بمظهر جميل، فاحرص على تنظيم كل شيء من حولك.
* الخطط والجداول ليست هي التي تجعلنا منظمين أو ناجحين، فكن مرناً أثناء تنفيذ الخطط.
* ركز، ولا تشتت ذهنك في أكثر من اتجاه، وهذه النصيحة أن طبقت ستجد الكثير من الوقت لعمل الأمور الأخرى الأكثر أهمية وإلحاحاً.
* اعلم أن النجاح ليس بمقدار الأعمال التي تنجزها، بل هو بمدى تأثير هذه الأعمال بشكل إيجابي على المحيطين بك.


فإن رتب الإنسان أوقاته هدأ باله وارتاح في حياته واستقرت أحواله ونجح في عمله حتى يكون خير منتج وأفضل مدبر، وهذه ثمرة إدارة الوقت.

وقال الشاعر: 
دقـات قلب المرء قائلــة لــــه إن الحيــاة دقـائق وثوان 
فارفع لنفسك قبل موتك ذكرها فالذكر للإنسان عمر ثان

----------


## دليلة

وهدي مشكلتي عدم النتظيم عايشة فوضى


يسلموووو معاد على الطرح القيم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا دليله 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاد الفن ما بعرف اتقنو للأسف :Eh S(2): 

يسلموا معاذ

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا معاذ :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا احمد و يا ابو عوده على المرور 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sozy79

شكراااااااا كتيييييير :Icon30:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو معاذ يا صاحبي الوقت اشي حلو بس يكون باشي مفيد

----------


## code_man

شكر

----------


## code_man

شكرا شكرا

----------


## anoucha

مشكور معاذ ذكؤتني الله يذكرك بالشهادة انا لازم انزل اشتري كتبا للوقت لابراهيم الفقي

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> مشكور معاذ ذكؤتني الله يذكرك بالشهادة انا لازم انزل اشتري كتبا للوقت لابراهيم الفقي


 
الله يخليكي اختي ... ومشكوره على الكلام الرائع

----------

